# cheapest place for substrate



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm looking at setting up a 125 gallon planted high tech tank (6" tank) I picked it up for free  (thanks to fishdude) However it's still going to be a expensive ordeal. The tank had a cracked plane of glass that is going to be replaced with starphire glass instead of normal glass. And the stand is custom built. Everything is going to be designed to my liking, pre-wired and for wall switches, sliding floors...etc. This is going to be "the tank" all my other tanks except one, will be shut down and sold off after this one is setup. I don't want to cheap out on anything but I would hate to pay 300 bucks for substrate if I don't have to. 

Anyone know the best/cheapest place to pickup eco complete or flourite in Ontario? I need 10 - 12 bags


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

have you tried to look up a wholesaler?

http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c273923.2.html


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That's the best price I've seen.. Thanks. anyone else know where I can find this stuff cheaper?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

try mops.ca

ask for Glen. I got 8 or 10 bags for my 6' tank going back and he gave me a little bit of a break as well. Any prices that someone posts really doesn't mean much because of the cost of shipping this heavy substrate. If you can pick it up mops is most likely the cheapest. If you can't pick it up then ultimately you are better off at a local BA's


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Just for a price comparason for you... BA is somewhere just over 30 dollars a bag. I am using flourite here as my comparason. ALternative Aquariums has some for 26 a bag. I want to get a bag, but right now, I need to get a lot of otherthings first.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

just do a price match with BA against mops... with my BA it's 34.99 a bag... so for 10 bags of eco, it comes to 395.39 (with tax) ...mops after shipping/tax comes to 337.08

after their 5% match/beat thinger 320.27 not too bad...but you could probably do better a bit


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> just do a price match with BA against mops... with my BA it's 34.99 a bag... so for 10 bags of eco, it comes to 395.39 (with tax) ...mops after shipping/tax comes to 337.08
> 
> after their 5% match/beat thinger 320.27 not too bad...but you could probably do better a bit


I feel MOPS price is very reasonable, I wish they were closer to my place.

I feel like getting ripped off when looking at BA's price of $34.99.

Their price in US is $19.99 

Maybe I should move to Hamilton area first if I plan to setup a large planted tank!


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Planter I can get you Flourite 7 Kg a bag for $20 
I also have Flourite Black for $25 a bag

Let me know please.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I had the mops price matched at BA. Some locations are stingy. When I showed them that I could actually pick up at mops for the same price, they made up an excuse that it would cost me the same if I drove all the way there. I had 3 bags in the cart and just ditched it there. The next day I called the Steeles location and they said sure we'l match the price. I bought 3 bags of flourite for $16. Theres also Schluz potting soil which is much cheaper.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

for 16 each? or 16 the bunch?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think he was referring to the small boxes of pure laterite, not flourite.

However, mops does have seachem flourite and flourite sand for $20.73 for a 7kg bag. But go with eco-complete (20lbs/9kg for $23, and it looks nicer IMO). Price matched, they are both way under the BA price for them.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sameer said:


> I had the mops price matched at BA. Some locations are stingy. When I showed them that I could actually pick up at mops for the same price, they made up an excuse that it would cost me the same if I drove all the way there. I had 3 bags in the cart and just ditched it there. The next day I called the Steeles location and they said sure we'l match the price. I bought 3 bags of flourite for $16. Theres also Schluz potting soil which is much cheaper.


This is a great news!

I did not realize they do price match at stores too.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

So is this true? Will BA's on Steeles price match the EcoComplete for $23.50? 

I think I'm going to upgrade my 90 from sand to EcoComplete.. 

Can anyone confirm this price matching thing?

It's too late to call or I'd just call them.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> So is this true? Will BA's on Steeles price match the EcoComplete for $23.50?
> 
> I think I'm going to upgrade my 90 from sand to EcoComplete..
> 
> ...


I can CONFIRM it as that's how I got mine!

HOWEVER! they will add shipping to it. Make sure you get a printout of the MOPS bill (go through checkout for how much you want, ship VIA canada post).

Big al's adds the shipping to the total before the pricematch, but it still works in your favour, also they will beat it by 5% so it's great.

If you convert to full ECO, i'd say you need 10 bags? (confirm someone), it comes to 337.08 @ MOPS(tax and shipping includ), at BA's it comes to (39.99/bag), 399.90 + tx = 451.87....

huge difference, plus the 5% pricematch beating thinger, 320.26....would be the price @ BA's after matching/beating the mops price...

ENJOY!

as I said brandon, i've done this at BA's at yonge/steeles so Don't worry... The guy that did it for me, was the older man with the really short nearly shaved grey hair with the front spiked up... not sure of his name, but he knows his stuff  very good guy


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That great to hear. Quite a price difference.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll throw this out there once and never mention it again. I can't believe that you people would rather deal with BA over MOPS just because of the price match thing. Dan, Glenn and the boys offer the best customer service in the biz. I've got nothing good to say about Aquarium Services and won't set foot inside any of their stores.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I've never had a problem dealing with Big Al's. I've also price matched against BA pricing for a better deal. I have no loyalites to any company. Everything in this hobby has huge markups to begin with, and I take what I can get for the best deal that I can get, period. I'm not going to spend over a hundred dollars with someone if I don't have because the owner is a nice guy.

Sorry If this seems cold but that is the way I am. Business is business.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

That's fine. To each their own. I won't comment on this again. It's just how I feel, like it or not.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

planter said:


> I've never had a problem dealing with Big Al's. I've also price matched against BA pricing for a better deal. I have no loyalites to any company. Everything in this hobby has huge markups to begin with, and I take what I can get for the best deal that I can get, period. I'm not going to spend over a hundred dollars with someone if I don't have because the owner is a nice guy.
> 
> Sorry If this seems cold but that is the way I am. Business is business.


Agreed. Somethings, sure I'll spend a few extra bucks on to get a fish from a local breeder or a friend, but when it comes to businesses small or large, their goal is to get our money. Ours is to keep it. Business is business, even if he's a really nice guy.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Agreed. Somethings, sure I'll spend a few extra bucks on to get a fish from a local breeder or a friend, but when it comes to businesses small or large, their goal is to get our money. Ours is to keep it. Business is business, even if he's a really nice guy.


I agree business is business. I do in fact benefit from BA's price matching and 5% below competitor price policy.

In my opinion, price match is acceptable, although I would prefer to have advertised matching price if they guarantee lowest price, rather than having price matched to provide lowest price.

There are few problems with price matching and 5% below competitor price, in my opinion

1. if the average consumer does not have necessary information to take advantage of the price matching, they will pay higher prices (in other words, the store will rip them off)
2. when a new small store opens, and try to lure business by providing lowest possible price they can provide, the big stores will simply drive them away by using price matching + 5%. Unless the small store can beat this price, they will lose business and eventually they will run out of business. Once they die, the big stores will simply return to high profit mode.
3. It is some work to get the price matching done. Some store employees, as someone exprienced already, will try to talk you into things that you're not aware of, and try to avoid providing lower price. I don't like this at all. If they do provide price matching and 5% policy, they need to make it painless. They may give you things at the price they promise, but they may also give you a look that will make you not wanting to return. It shouldn't work that way. Some people can take it but i cannot.

I'm sure big stores like BA's, or any large aquarium stores cost a lot to run, but the shopping experience doesn't have to be a big labor to get good pricing as well.

I believe "beat competitor's price by 5%" should be banned. It's just not fair for stores already providing more reasonable price, but cannot afford to further lower the price by beating their own price - 5%.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

KevD said:


> I'll throw this out there once and never mention it again. I can't believe that you people would rather deal with BA over MOPS just because of the price match thing. Dan, Glenn and the boys offer the best customer service in the biz. I've got nothing good to say about Aquarium Services and won't set foot inside any of their stores.


I sent an email to MOPS last night about pick up. That's my first choice right there. So if they they'll do it then I'm willing to go and get it. I'd rather not deal with BA's either. I want to smack the shizzle out of all those kids they got working there half the time.. it's non stop attitude and let downs for me there. But they have certain items in large quanitities at sometimes reasonable prices compared to other 'local' stores.

Hojimoe, you think I'll need 10 bags to do a 90? that's a bit much, no? I was thinking like 5 or 6.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> I sent an email to MOPS last night about pick up. That's my first choice right there. So if they they'll do it then I'm willing to go and get it. I'd rather not deal with BA's either. I want to smack the shizzle out of all those kids they got working there half the time.. it's non stop attitude and let downs for me there. But they have certain items in large quanitities at sometimes reasonable prices compared to other 'local' stores.
> 
> Hojimoe, you think I'll need 10 bags to do a 90? that's a bit much, no? I was thinking like 5 or 6.


I heard recommended amount is 1 Bag per 10Gal but that sounds wrong. For footprint of 90Gal, you simply want to have substrate depth of 3 inches minimum, and for that you probably need 6 bags.

2 bags in 20gal gave me 3 inches, if I remember correctly.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

When Seeking advice on equipment or buying livestock. I consdier the source. 

But I'm looking to buy dirt. Not really an issue to me who the suppiler is.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Planter,

I went and bought my DIRT from MOPS they let me pick it up there in hamilton at 23.50 a bag. I bought 6 bags. I drive a golf so gas was nothing.

Awesome deal, super nice guys.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Was that eco or flourite that you picked up @ mops


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

it was eco


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Well if that's the case I'm driving to Hamiltion then. I live in Kitchener so that's not that bad of a drive for me.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

MOPS is awesome and as they use flat rate shipping costs based on $$$ spent (outside of large or really heavy items) it can be very cheap to ship. Doesn't help for your substrate but I ordered a bunch of stuff and paid 4 dollars in shipping.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> I sent an email to MOPS last night about pick up. That's my first choice right there. So if they they'll do it then I'm willing to go and get it. I'd rather not deal with BA's either. I want to smack the shizzle out of all those kids they got working there half the time.. it's non stop attitude and let downs for me there. But they have certain items in large quanitities at sometimes reasonable prices compared to other 'local' stores.
> 
> Hojimoe, you think I'll need 10 bags to do a 90? that's a bit much, no? I was thinking like 5 or 6.


I put 5 in my 36x18 tank and I wish I put one more


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

conix67 said:


> I heard recommended amount is 1 Bag per 10Gal but that sounds wrong. For footprint of 90Gal, you simply want to have substrate depth of 3 inches minimum, and for that you probably need 6 bags.
> 
> 2 bags in 20gal gave me 3 inches, if I remember correctly.


6 bags of Eco in a 75 (same 48x18 foot print) gave me ~3.5" towards the back if I brought the front down to ~2". I'm not planning on planting crypts or anything deep rooting right against the front glass so 2" is OK by me.

You can also use something like the calculator here: http://fish.bakerweb.biz/calculators.html, there are a few online if you search with Google.

Re: BA's price matching, it does depend on the employee and the store though. I think most stores are franchises where the owners/employees wear the same golf shirts but vary wildly in their negotiating and training. I needed a 6th bag of Eco for my tank and BAs Brampton would not price match or even knock _anything_ off the price - even though I had a few other items I was picking up. On principle, I left and bought my 6th bag from MOPS and the other items too. Two of the items, a new Magnum micron cartridge and 3 filter sleeves were $10+ cheaper, almost enough to make up for the shipping.

I try to support local business when I can too - but not like charity cases.


----------

